
Legos and Motivation - slynn12
https://mappingignorance.org/2013/05/03/legos-and-motivation/
======
slynn12
One of my favorite studies on purpose. Whenever you ask someone to do
something, don't forget to give them the "why", or it's very unlikely to get
done.

